# jacobs pic from paper! yay hes a star to cute



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

well they came through in the post today and i got them scanned straight away so here is the pic that will be in the dog paper from when he won best of breed and best puppy of breed and all 3 classes he was in he is such a cutie oh how i love my jacob


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

***dribbles*** hes major handsome, Vicki you know how I feel for your jacob lol one day I will ask his hand in marriage lololol

he looks like a true star Vik, very proud of his paws :wink:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*cutie*

He is a cutie and congratulations :wave:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwww this photo is just the best yet of him he is sooooooo pretty awww i know im his mum i would say that but i think he is gorgous lol


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

What a lovely photo , awww hes such a stunner , he looks ultra gorgeous in that pic :wave:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

That photo needs to be in a chi calendar or something - it's perfect!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww thankyou i wanna try and take out the lead and see what it looks like anyone have any ideas how i do that


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

If you use Photoshop or any software with the same tools, you may be able to use the eraser tool to erase the lead, then use the blur or blend tool to blend the grass in the background, since it's already a bit blurry.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I could blend it out for you Vicki, if you want.
I have photoshop and i've used it for about 4-5years now. 

He looks really good, you must be so proud.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

It's done!   
Do you want me to post it in here now for you to see?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

post it... I want to compare it to the one I did. LOL

I don't use PS much, so I think I did a pretty good job for a novice.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

LMAO!! Cooper you're so funny :lol: 
hehe! But you're right, for a novice you've done great :shock:  

I'm not claiming to be an expert or that  
I just love editing pictures


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What a doll and that is a great pic


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

wow... our pics look really alike. Except *I* took the time to crop out the white border. <thinking I'm all special and stuff>


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

:bootyshake: 

I left it there on purpose lol


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

erm lol wheres the white border? :?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL it's on the top and the right side of the photo.... unless you're looking at MY photo, then it's not there at all. heehee


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't see a white border :laughing3:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwww thanks you guys they are great exactly what i wanted awwwwww that could be a calender photo now awww im just gonna keep saying awwwwww


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

He looks stunning!!!  

And you both did a good job editing it!!! :lol:


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

best picture ever


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What a stud muffin. He is super gorgeous.

Leslie


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww I know a shop that makes calendars for I think 12 pound, we had a family one done with all th grandchildren, 12 pages it was lovely. You should see if the photo shops your way do them Vik :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

o my ...he's striking  

good job nona and cooper :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

What a little doll! Lina is sitting on my lap here and she was just lookin' at his pic. I think she's got a little crush


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww thanks everyone im so pleased with it i keep showing it off to everyone im showing sat and have been invited to a chi party after and if i go il be taking the pic lol


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> What a little doll! Lina is sitting on my lap here and she was just lookin' at his pic. I think she's got a little crush


jacob says he loveeeeesssss lina he said to tell her she is real purdy and he loves her colour awwww


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

What a little honey! He's a hearbreaker alright


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou


----------

